# hung gpu

## curmudgeon

I just upgraded to the latest stable (x86) kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7), which people promised me would get rid of problems like this:

```

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: i915: Waking up sleeping processes

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: reboot required

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 626904 at 6269

03)

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:19 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kernel: [drm] DAC-5: set mode 1280x1024 1b

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kernel: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kernel: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kernel: i915: Waking up sleeping processes

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kdm[3376]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Apr  9 06:02:20 system kernel: reboot required

Apr  9 06:02:21 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:21 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:02:22 system kernel: [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

```

Same problem on a second machine. This is progress? Bah!

```

Apr  9 06:04:26 machine kernel: [  359.763349] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

Apr  9 06:04:26 machine kernel: [  359.763357] [drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking

Apr  9 06:04:26 machine kernel: [  359.763369] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.133304] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.133314] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.133320] i915: Waking up sleeping processes

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.133331] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 360 at 358)

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.133775] reboot required

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.134779] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.144395] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.145111] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.145204] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.145502] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.145847] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.173127] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.234014] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.285430] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.287075] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.328848] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.370928] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.411215] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.434315] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.459142] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.459420] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.518710] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.528597] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.528696] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.528736] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.583356] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.631584] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.671369] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.704224] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.788451] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.872715] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.952603] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.952776] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.952880] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

Apr  9 06:04:40 machine kernel: [  373.952990] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged

```

Any ideas about how to get this working?

----------

## wswartzendruber

I'm running 2.6.33 with KMS and don't have those issues.

----------

